# ARO Low Percussion vs CinePerc



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 12, 2022)

A short comparison of Abbey Road Orchestra Low Percussion and CinePerc. I already shared this video in the user demo thread, but as it's not exclusively about ARO Low Perc I figured I might post it here as well, so that a few more people see it  



Some important things to point out: This video does not contain all the instruments from the two libraries - it's only about the overlap. There are a couple of instruments in ARO Low Perc that are not in CinePerc, and there are tons of instruments that are not in ARO Low Perc. Then again, the instruments in the latter have been sampled more deeply and there are vastly more microphone positions available than in CinePerc. 
Speaking of the mic positions: I used the default mic mix for both libraries and didn't use any artificial reverb. You may notice, that the percussion from Abbey Road sounds a bit more roomy than the one from CinePerc - keep in mind, that ARO Low Perc also has closer mics available (and even a second, drier mix) and CinePerc also has wetter mics, so you can mix the sound of both libraries to taste. That said, the rooms have a different sound of course.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 12, 2022)

darn it I am losing money soon


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 12, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> darn it I am losing money soon


My next video will be a mockup of the first few bars from "Buckbeak's Flight", showcasing the high dynamics of the Epic Toms. If you're afraid to lose money you may not want to watch that


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 12, 2022)

No question, AMROLP sounds amazing... can't wait to hear what you do with it.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 12, 2022)

Damn, I really like them both.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 12, 2022)

Nice little comparison. Sony sounds great, but must say Abby Road sounds even better. Any in many examples I can hear the added dynamic layers at work. Good job SF!


----------



## Snarf (Nov 12, 2022)

Is it my headphones or do the AR gran casas lack a lot of low end? Much prefer the CinePerc bass drum in this example.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 12, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Nice little comparison. Sony sounds great, but must say Abby Road sounds even better. Any in many examples I can hear the added dynamic layers at work. Good job SF!


Agreed! When I got CinePerc I thought I'd never need another orchestral percussion library, but as it turns out, I like the sound of Abbey Road even more. I was afraid I would regret this purchase, but so far I haven't  



Snarf said:


> Is it my headphones or do the AR gran casas lack a lot of low end? Much prefer the CinePerc bass drum in this example.


Yeah, the CinePerc Bass Drum does have a bit more... well, bass 👀


----------



## axb312 (Nov 12, 2022)

Vid could be a bit louder


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 13, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Vid could be a bit louder


Thank you for your feedback! Unfortunately I don't think there is much I can do without altering the natural dynamic range of the percussion - the highest dynamics couldn't go much louder without clipping or using a limiter, and I don't want to compress the lower dynamics because I want to stay as true to the sound of the library as I can.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 13, 2022)

The CineBrass low brass also has significantly more subbass than AROOF, SSB, or CSB. 

A good comparison is if you listen to the solo tuba that's "baked into" AR1 Grand Brass Scoring Select, versus the CSB Solo Tuba, versus the CB PRO Solo Tuba. The last of the three has way more going on under 90 Hz.

Guess it's just different recording techniques? There is no 'right' answer?


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 13, 2022)

NoamL said:


> The CineBrass low brass also has significantly more subbass than AROOF, SSB, or CSB.
> 
> A good comparison is if you listen to the solo tuba that's "baked into" AR1 Grand Brass Scoring Select, versus the CSB Solo Tuba, versus the CB PRO Solo Tuba. The last of the three has way more going on under 90 Hz.
> 
> Guess it's just different recording techniques? There is no 'right' answer?


It's true there is no right answer Just different flavors of brilliance. And that's why we need to acquire more!


----------



## Begfred (Nov 13, 2022)

Abbey Road sound fatter, Sony crispier, both sound really good. Wondering what’s the difference in size of both rooms. Sony sounds like it is really smaller than AR.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Nov 13, 2022)

NoamL said:


> The CineBrass low brass also has significantly more subbass than AROOF, SSB, or CSB.
> 
> Guess it's just different recording techniques? There is no 'right' answer?


To my ears it sounds like post processing, adding some low end in EQ. I don't think you can get that much difference in oomph from mic technique alone, consistently across so many instruments.

But who knows! Maybe they put a sub-kick mic on every drum and bell.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2022)

Great video! I definitely prefer CinePerc for it’s brighter and punchier tone, which is going to cut through a mix much better.

The AR room tone is beautiful though, needless to say.


----------

